# Are You a member of the Caravan Club?



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

considering the Caravan Club chairmans recent views I thought I would post this poll


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*C.C Member*

I voted YES but only because I still own a caravan, when we change it things may change. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Nope, never gonna happen, no chance, no way jose. Not even if they paid me a squillion quid. :roll:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I find that the CC gives me good value. I mainly use CLs throughout the year and someties use Club sites out of season. I do not wildcamp but think that the passion concept is a good idea.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I've been putting off joining until we can get some good use from the Club of our choice. In view of alleged remarks from Caravan Club representatives, I'm now strongly considering joining the C&CC instead.

We only want to join because of the CL network. As a motorhome, we don't need all the facilities in the (admittedly excellent) CC Sites, but the peace and quiet of a CL is now very appealing.

If the alleged remarks are representative of the thinking of the CC Executive, then this may be a defining moment in their business (don't be fooled - they're not 'clubs' any more). A mass parting of company between motorhomers and the CC (particularly if it benefited the rival organisation, C&CC) may bring the CC into the 21st Century, and we would all benefit. I'm not holding my breath.

Can anybody compare the numbers of CLs to CSs? Are they roughly equal? Thanks.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*C.L & C.S. sites*

Barry,

Do you have any version of Autoroute on your computer?

If so visit this site http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/pushpins/ and download the pushpins for BOTH Clubs sites,CL's & CS's then you can see at a glance who has the most and in which areas they are located.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

'Fraid not, Mick, but thanks for the suggestion. I use a Garmin GPS (on m/cycle and in m/home) but I don't know if these can be transferred over. This sort of thing is all a bit difficult for dopey-old me! I was hoping that someone who is in both clubs could comment.

Cheers.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

The owners of the many Cls & Css just use the two clubs to gain exemtion to any planning requirements and allow them to open a camping site for up to 5 units.
the following organisations do not require to apply for a caravan site licence:

The Caravan Club 
The Camping Club of Great Britain and Ireland 
The Boy Scouts Association 
The Girl Guides Association 
The Motor Caravanners Club 

The site owners affiliation to you as a member of any of the two main clubs is generally not important to them and In my experience at the vast majority of these CLcs or CSs the only membership card you need is coloured a sort of orange and has a picture of the queen in the bottom right hand corner.

I might suggest that if your intention is just to use a Cl or CS once in a while then membership of a club is not really necessary....but that would be irresponsible of me so I will not suggest it :wink: 

As it happens I do belong to the MCC and the C&CC but have never been asked to prove it.


Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Good points, Mike. 
I wonder whether the site owners benefit in other ways from the clubs, or do they perhaps have to pay to be a CL/CS owner? 
Do they get a kind of Group Insurance benefit , for example? 
If none of these, it seems a bit of a 'restrictive practice' to keep these sites to just club members.

On a slight tangent, do you think there are enough sites to accommodate all those wishing now to camp/caravan/motorhome? Several times in the past few weeks, we've tried to book sites (larger ones in the south here, I'm afraid to say) and they've been fully booked - and it isn't even a Bank Holiday!


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Have used both CC and C&CCclub sites, although only belong to CC. They are very much the same in relation to facilities but the groups who use them do tend to vary. We have been asked for our CC membership number on 2 out of 5 CL's used, perhaps a slip of paper showinghte Queen's head would have had the same effect.

Chose CC as it seems to have more sites and a greater number of CL's, also seem to be less noisy groups - this is a personal feeling and might just be the ones we've used.

You pays yer money and takes yer chance, as they say :!:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys 

were cc members as we like the sites , we know the site is going to be a good standard with well spaced pitches ,the books and maps are also handy , we have found it difficult to get bookings this year as you have to be in there early , the excec's coments were dodgy i agree and were keeping an eye on whats happening , we will still use them for now as it suits us but that may change in the future .


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

we're in the Caravan Club - though to be honest, it's purely for access to the C.L's. I rarely use the big club sites because:-
a/ I have a beautifully equiped R.V so whats the point of paying for all the Club facilities which I never use. I can't quite understand it when these days, most caravans/motorhomes have so much equipment and such quality fittings that people still insist on trapesing to the loo or carrying a bowl of pots to the sink! Is it purely a social thing?

b/ I find Club sites to be too busy, too expensive, there are more and more people joining the Club and using the big sites who either don't understand or don't care about the ettiquette of caravaning and who can't behave properly

c/ Although generally I find wardens to be good at thier job, I find too many are officious rather than friendly and welcoming and I have met one too many who were just downright unpleasant.

Generally, I find farmers with C.L's to be far more gratefull of the tenner and much more friendly.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Like many others here we are in the CC but only for the CL's which we prefer to the more 'Commercial' Club sites. That's not to say we haven't been on Club sites, just prefer the relative quiet of a CL.

Oh!! and the discount we get off our insurance with Safeguard :roll:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

*We neither need or desire to belong to a caravan/motorhome club.*
We dont wild camp and dont necessarily seek out the remote sites, I dont trail a car, scooter or bike, and I prefer not to move the van every time I want to go out somewhere, so I prefer everything to hand so to speak. Although a lot of our weekends are spent in fields and parks (festival sites). if I go to a site, I want a hook up, a tap, shower and toilet facilities, we have them aboard but I only use them if there's nothing else. People do use the site showers etc, my opinion is that most showers in the smaller vans are a little cramped and as for washing up, I know someone who NEVER: cooks, (uses the oven) washes up or use the loo. in their van as it messes up the van and reduces the resale value??? (even still have the polythene over the carpet.)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it's pouring with rain or bitterly cold I'll wash up in the van and maybe even shower but I do prefer the less cramped spaces and abundant hot water of the communal areas. I can rely on CC and Cand CC sites to be clean and well-kept. I always have in the back of my mind that what goes into the sink has to come out at some time and that involves either moving to a drain or bucketting it out if I don't want to move the van.

There's also a social aspect as zaskar mentions. We've met some interesting people over the washing up and that is one of the pleasures of camping.

We have never met any warden of either club who has not been helpful, pleasant and friendly. We have never. as tenters, caravanners or motorhomers felt other than welcomed.

G


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I belong to both clubs mainly for the CL's and CS's and I find at the moment that the last year I have stayed at the CL's more. I think there are more CL's in the Caravan Club but have not actually counted them, could be there are just more of them in the areas I want to go to.
I have never found either club to have an unwelcoming attitude to MH's the few times I have stayed on larger club sites, but there again find the smaller informal sites better at letting me arrive earlier and leave later which suits me.
I will continue to belong to both clubs as I find this gives me a larger choice.


----------



## 88889 (May 10, 2005)

We joined both the Caravan Club and the Camping & Caravan Club and have found so far that the Caravan Club sites suit us more.

We like a Shower / Toilet Block and where possible hard standing when out and about but tend to use the mainsites only for Long Weekends and CL's for short breaks.

So far we have never had any bolshie wardens, though one or two need smiling lessons! (Having said that, maybe it's a bit unfair as I wouldn't work with the general public again for all the tea in China!)

Their mainsite prices tend to reflect that they have a decent size pitch and clean modern facilities.

The CL's are much cheaper but one or two we have stayed at are basic at the very least.

The Caravan Club sites book and information seems to be much clearer the the 'Big Sites' book we get from the Camping & Caravan Club.


----------



## 89416 (May 22, 2005)

*Are you a member of the Caravan Club*

We joined the Caravan & Camping Club mainly because we wanted to carry on with RAC membership - hubby and I not being very mechanical. The only way the RAC said we could stay being members with the Motorhome was by joining the C&CC. So far we have used both main sites and certified sites and have no complaints about either. They've got Motorhome Stop Off facilities on many of their sites now and we have always been made to feel welcome. Both being over 50 we have had some good discounts especially off season - all the facilities and in some cases, half the price. We insured the van through them this year and were very please with the level of cover and price - so no complaints from us, though you need to book up early for bank hols etc for the main sites


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Belong to both, but do prefer the CC sites.

This is also the second year that the CC has been cheaper to insure the 'van and that is at lest enough to carry on with them.

If we have had any problems it has always been with the C+CC and their attitude to motorhomes :evil:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Out of Interest what did the Chairman say?

B


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

See here Bertha:
http://tinyurl.com/89qpu


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post*

we are leaving the cc club at the end of august c and cc much friendler bunch.....aido


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I know there are a few members away at the moment but response to the poll seems to be a bit slow :?


----------

